# Cullen's Pedigree



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey everyone. I finally got online to check out the full pedigree, and I would really love opinions from you guys ( and... I guess also to find out if we have any RELATIVES on here!!!!!)

I want opinions on the line also. I am looking to show him if I can learn how lol and see what other potential he can live up to... and also for the FUTURE if it is worth passing on!

Here is Cullen's dads pedigree:
7 GEN:
7 generation long pedigree for Bax Vom Haus Iris - German shepherd dog
5 GEN ( for easier reading)
Bax Vom Haus Iris pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Here is Cullen's Mom's Pedigree:
7 GEN:
7 generation long pedigree for Medea Von Konigtum - German shepherd dog
5 GEN:
Medea Von Konigtum pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:

What were you looking for in a puppy?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Are the parents hip & elbow certified?
I didn't recall seeing info?.....


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, they are. 

It isn't on there, not sure if it is because the owners haven't updated with that info? But I have their certification papers here. 

I really planned on having a pet, as I love the breed, and I am interested in the possibility of showing... love the thought of schutzhund but haven't found anywhere close that I want to take him for training, and agility... guess a little bit of everything, but nothing particular is expected! Make sense? But I also don't know how to read a pedigree properly.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

These sites may help reading the pedigree:

German Shepherd Dog abbreviations, Definitions, and German terms | How to read German pedigree

german shepherd pedigrees

Reading Pedigrees and Understanding Them is Very Important


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK.. .so understand MOST of it.. but can anyone tell me more about...

LBZ-
Lebenzeit (Ger.) = for life - The result of a Breed Survey (Körklasse) is for life (normally after the second Survey) 

BHP1

V5
VA7
IP3
IPO

These are things on the hard copy pedigree. And the hard copy of the mom's side is from Argentina, so nothing there matches exactly!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh.. and the v5 and va whatever.. I mean whent he V or VA has a number after it!!!!! Especially the larger numbers, not like the three levels of something!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

well the granps and great prandpa on the moms side ar ethe same pic..These are west german showlines from what I see...showing him/her is a possibility..


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Well let me see.

*Lebenszeit (LBZ)*Breed surveyed for lifetime. This designation will appear after the KKL1 or KKL2 as such--KKL1-lbz. This means the dogs has repeated the breed survey tests as required with the time frame necessary and has achieved the lifetime rating as recommended (KKL1) or suitable (KKL2) for breeding

*V (Vorzuglich)*
Is the German word for excellent. The V designation when proceeding a dog's name indicates that it has been evaluated as excellent in a German style conformation show. In order to earn the V the dog must be entered in the working classes meaning it must have a Schutzhund title. The V is reserved for dogs with excellent conformation and movement. It is the highest conformation rating that can be awarded in a local or regional show. The "V" is also used to refer to very high scores in Schutzhund, but in this case, it is not part of the dog's name. The maximum points awarded for each of the three phases is 100. If the dog earns 96 or above in any of the three phases of tracking, obedience or protection, the dog will receive a "V" rating. If the total points earned in all three phases is 286 or above, the dog will receive an overall "V" rating. The same concept applies to the FH and IPO titles. 

*VA (Vorzuglich-Auslese)*Means excellent-select. The VA proceeds a dog's name and means that it has earned the highest possible conformation title possible, and it has demonstrated pronounced hardness, courage and fighting instincts in the protection test. The dog must be virtually flawless in structure and meet the German breed standard in every respect. The VA title is only awarded at the German Sieger Show and at large national shows in other countries including the United States. 

The Numbers.

In German style shows, each dog is compared against the standard, not the dog in front or behind yours. For dogs 2 years of age and up the ratings are: 

V: Excellent
SG: Very Good
G: Good
B: Satisfactory
U: Unsatisfactory
In a class of 20 dogs, they may all be V or SG, or there may be no V or SG rated dogs. The top 4 dogs are then given placements of 1st through 4th place, with their rating preceding their placement. Thus, if the top 3 dogs were V rated, and the 4th place dog were rated SG, their ratings would be V1, V2, V3 and SG4. However, the exception to this rule is that a dog rated G or below, no matter where they are placed in the line, will not receive a placement. Thus if the top dog was V rated, the next 2 SG and the 4th one G, the ratings would be V1, SG2, and SG3. There would be no 4th Place awarded. In the young dog classes, 12 - 24 months, the highest rating is SG, so a G rated young dog would still be placed. In classes under 12 months, the ratings are: 

VP: Very Promising Offspring
P: Promising Offspring
S: Satisfactory
NP: Not Promising
*IPO*An internationally recognized title very similar to Schutzhund. You can have an IPO1, 2, or 3. 

I don't know what IP is. Maybe when they were entering it they just left off the O?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahaha, Isa is cousins with your Cullen. 
Isa's ped
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/501000.html


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yay! Glad we have a relative! It's just nice to know. Is there a way to type in two dogs and compare, or do you actually have to read the whole thing?

I just noticed the same pic of grandpa and great grandpa! Wonder if it's an error on the breeders part, like uploading pics and not paying attention???


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa has MANY cousins, lol. A lot of the dogs in her pedigree have been used over and over so there are many related dogs to her and to Cullen.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You say that as if it is a not so good thing?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

It's not a bad thing, I just notice that some of the dogs in her pedigree have been used a lot. Sucks when you can't hear my tone of voice, lol.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL It's cool. Just have to ask. I am not at all familiar with the good, the bad, and the ugly of the pedigree kind!


----------

